# Wanna Knows Whats Discouraging?



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

This is my little rant just warning you guys before I start off. Okay so I decided Toggs would be my breed to breed and raise so I'm trying to keep on going with that. But I've hit a major road block that's driving me crazy! All the Togg places around me don't have CAE tested/free herds! The closest place that I know of is 6 hours away! I live in New York not really a big Togg place to begin with and even some of the states surrounding me do not have very many Togg places either that I know of at least. I've looked a lot in PA, Oh and here but I can't find any good CAE tested herds! CAE is a bug thing to me for many reasons so me and my mother are getting rid of our CAE doe's this week. It's just really discouraging to not be able to find any Togg places close to be that test for CAE. Sorry again for my rant if you read thanks!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Who on here tests for CAE? It's alright if you don't I'm just curious.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I just drew blood for my first time to test, and boy oh boy! The guy showing me how to do it did not get any blood.... Until the very end after 20 pokes. D:


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> I just drew blood for my first time to test, and boy oh boy! The guy showing me how to do it did not get any blood.... Until the very end after 20 pokes. D:


That's horrible! I haven't ever drawn blood yet my moms the one that does it.


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

I tested got one doe positive and am testing again when I get more blood tubes I have never sent blood in myself so idk how to do it but ill learn!!! I am in ny to so if I see anything around ill let you know


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

It is horrible Delilah. Her vein just kept hiding. 


Oxhilldairy: I recommend someone else that's knows to be there, only cause it is crazy!!! Course I rather do that over disbudding  
Most people try & pull the blood from the vein in the goats neck. I don't see why but hey, it's what they like.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> It is horrible Delilah. Her vein just kept hiding.
> 
> Oxhilldairy: I recommend someone else that's knows to be there, only cause it is crazy!!! Course I rather do that over disbudding
> Most people try & pull the blood from the vein in the goats neck. I don't see why but hey, it's what they like.


Lol! My mom was drawing blood for a friend of hers that have ND and she couldn't hit the vein on there buck she kept trying and trying but couldn't get it! It took forever until she finally hit it.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

oxhilldairy said:


> I tested got one doe positive and am testing again when I get more blood tubes I have never sent blood in myself so idk how to do it but ill learn!!! I am in ny to so if I see anything around ill let you know


Okay thank you!


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> It is horrible Delilah. Her vein just kept hiding.
> 
> Oxhilldairy: I recommend someone else that's knows to be there, only cause it is crazy!!! Course I rather do that over disbudding
> Most people try & pull the blood from the vein in the goats neck. I don't see why but hey, it's what they like.


I have taken blood before just never sent it out. Trust me I will have people their when I am doing It lol my girls are crazy!!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

oxhilldairy said:


> I have taken blood before just never sent it out. Trust me I will have people their when I am doing It lol my girls are crazy!!!


Ahhh. Lol yeah, my doe did fine for a while, until we hit like #15..... D:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm sorry your dealing with this I don't test because my current goats are more pets and I wouldn't sell them even if they were but once I get a separate registered herd I will be testing them. 

I've never drawn blood in a goat but the Dr.'s sure can't seen to hit my veins. The last time I went in it took several tries. By the time they were done I had a bit of blood running down my arm. It happens every time. They claim my veins jump away from the needle.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

had a few tested some time ago from our vet when they shows signs...only one was positive..this time I had a friend come show me how..pulled blood myself now ; ) it does help to have someone show you...I use the blood pulling set with a double needle..you push through the vile once you got blood...hard to do sometimes..lol..messy but is a better way I think than pulling into a syringe and transfering to a vile..Should have everyone tested by the end of next month..( I only send a few at a time in...I dont want to over load the labs and have a better chance of them mixing things up...I dont know if that is a problem but I dont want to take a chance..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We are going to be testing our girls soon.. We have never pulled blood before so a bit nervous lol! 

One of our does was tested and all came from clean herds so I am not worried but it's still peace of mind for me and buyers


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Delilah said:


> All the Togg places around me don't have CAE tested/free herds!


Ok, so when you find a doe you really, really like, ask the breeder to test her and you will pay for it. It's a small price to pay for peace of mind - trust me on this! Nobody around here tests, either. When I'm ready to buy a buck, I pay for the test. Although I raise my own replacements, should I ever purchase does I will have them tested before they ever set foot on my place.

Forgot to add that I test for CAE.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

I haven't yet, but I'm hoping to in the next few months. I would like the status of a CAE free herd when I start selling my babies.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I agree with goatcrazy, just ask for them to test if you find something you want. Most farms would not have a problem with it if you are paying for the test yourself. You can get blood out and results back pretty quickly.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

yes...ask that to be part of the condition for the sale. if they're momma raised doe, then maybe even ask for mom to be tested.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

I am surprised to hear that Toggs aren't more popular in NY. Mine have some relations from upstate NY through Houyhnhnm Dances With Wolves but I am unsure what farm. 
I test.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

yep, I was gonna say dont worry too much about the herd not being tested, what I would do is decide which ones you like, have them separate them if they can, test, if they are negative purchase them including paying for the test (or you could go over there pull the blood yourself and send it in), quarantine them at home and test 6 months later and again in another 6 mths to be certain. 

For those having trouble with finding the vein in the neck, when I prep a goat for blood draws I shave both sides of the neck, and both front legs as well, above the knee. I start with the neck and if I cant find it in one or two stabs either side, I go to the front legs, the cephalic vein here is very easy to find. I pop an IV catheter in the cephalic vein and draw blood from that. Its a handy skill to learn because once you know how to find the cephalic vein and put in a catheter, it means you can give fluids intravenously to a very sick goat, and often that can be the decider between life and death, but vets charge an arm and a leg to put a goat on IV fluids.

It also helps if you spray down the area with 70% ethanol (or metho or similar), helps the vein to pop out.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I do test and, thankfully, have been negative thus far. All came from tested herds as well. If CAE popped up in one of my does I would humanely euthanize her, test her kids, and if her kids were negative (which does happens) I would probably raise their kids on CAE prevention to be safe, and retest a few times before I let her raise the kids.


----------

